# 36" 16 pounder



## FishHunter007 (May 12, 2011)

:B Caught this nice 36" 16 lb SteelHead 2 days ago at the Breakwall in Fairport while fishing for perch. Was using small shinners. Hes going on my wall as a mount


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice fish dude should make a great wall mount... On a crappie rig too?


----------



## FishHunter007 (May 12, 2011)

yes. Soon as i casted out he took the bait and was ripping line out before i could get my reel closed.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice one!

-KSU


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Niiiiice One!!


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice fish!:B

Have you got a taxidermist in mind for the mount? I'd like to know the name of one that does good work with trout just in case the need arises.:B


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Monster Fish! Nice Job. Were you catching any perch? My Dad has been asking me where he can catch perch from shore.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish Very nice, looks like he was heading out of the river from spawning going back to the lake.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That is a hog dude, nice fish. PM me if you need a good taxidermy guy......


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

catching any perch out there?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's Awesome!


FishHunter007 said:


> yes. Soon as i casted out he took the bait and was ripping line out before i could get my reel closed.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## FishHunter007 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks!!
between the 3 of us we had 30 perch in about 5 hours it was pretty slow but there were some there on the one side. A guy was down there and didnt get any on the other side in 3 hours he said. As for the TAXIDERMY my buddie said told me to take it to Animal Art Studio in Lockbourne, Ohio. My buddie has a nice trout from him a few years ago.


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, great fish!


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

FishHunter007 said:


> Thanks!!
> between the 3 of us we had 30 perch in about 5 hours it was pretty slow but there were some there on the one side. A guy was down there and didnt get any on the other side in 3 hours he said. As for the TAXIDERMY my buddie said told me to take it to Animal Art Studio in Lockbourne, Ohio. My buddie has a nice trout from him a few years ago.


Thanks, I've bookmarked their website. :B:!


----------

